# lizze MN



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

headed out to lizze this weekend to dig out some of the snow around the lake. and want to do some fishing around there. just wondering if anyone on this site fishes lizze too. if so would like to hear how its going.


----------

